# Charles Tyrwhitt "extra slim fit" shirts are very baggy!



## SpitShine (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm a moderately skinny chap (14.5" neck, 36" chest and 30" waist) but in general, slim fit shirts have always served me very well, particularly the TM Lewin fully fitted range. I recently decided to order myself a couple of Charles Tyrwhitt shirts from the extra slim fit category to give their brand a try. When they arrived, the construction and material was lovely, but they're far baggier than any slim fit shirt I've ever bought. The waists of the shirts blouse out to an irritating degree, it's the kind of fit I'd expect from a classic or regular fit, but it's TC's most fitted range. Just thought I'd give a heads up to anyone in my kind of shape looking for shirts. Can anyone recommend an inexpensive slim fitting shirt retailer to suit my needs? For now I'll stick with TM Lewin,.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Offering another data point. 

I'm at 16" neck, 40" chest, and 31" waist, and on me the Charles Tyrwhitt "extra slim fit" shirts look like MTM. I've been thrilled with them.


----------



## SpitShine (Sep 3, 2013)

How much shrinkage occurs with them normally?


----------



## kjartanovich (Nov 28, 2011)

Also offering a differing opinion.

My measurements are 15.5'' collar, 39-40'' chest and 32'' waist and 33'' sleeve.
I ordered one T.M. Lewin (15.5'') shirt in the Fully Fitted range and found it very baggy indeed, not only in the body but even the chest. 
So I returned it and went with Charles Tyrwhitt. First a casual slim fit which was way to baggy as well but since I tried the Extra Slim Fit I have bought nothing else in formal shirts. Absolutely perfect fit. 
(Just wish they offered more ESF Casual shirts and a sleeve alteration service when ordering)


----------



## SpitShine (Sep 3, 2013)

Very interesting. All my shirts are 14.5" and I found the TM Lewin Fully Fitted range to be perfect, whereas my latest CT purchases are very baggy, as mentioned earlier. Also, CT does offer sleeve alterations on their website.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

The problem I've found with various lines of "extra" slim fit shirts is that they end up being far too tight in the shoulder and chest, yet no slimmer in the waist and back. BB Red Fleece is particularly guilty of this offense. As it is, I just buy the regular slim fit line and then have a tailor take in the side seams.


----------



## Barry_432 (Nov 20, 2013)

CT is moving towards being slim fit as default. Where the classic fit is in the minority. Going for the young demographic. Bye then!!!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Why anyone would require an extra slim fit shirt is utterly beyond me. The billow of a shirt contributes in no small measure to the apogee of a stylish masculinity.


----------



## SpitShine (Sep 3, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Why anyone would require an extra slim fit shirt is utterly beyond me. The billow of a shirt contributes in no small measure to the apogee of a stylish masculinity.


I'm an 18 year old male, I don't go to the gym to have my hard work hidden under a parachute of excess material.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Shaver said:


> Why anyone would require an extra slim fit shirt is utterly beyond me. The billow of a shirt contributes in no small measure to the apogee of a stylish masculinity.


An "extra-slim" CT shirt isn't tight. It simply fits an appropriately-proportioned physique.

And to my eyes a billow of shirt is no more masculine than a lot of trouser break or a tie that ends well below one's beltline (your mileage may vary).


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm a 16.5 neck, 40 chest and 34 waist. 
I find that Polo Ralph Lauren custom fit shirts fit me perfectly. 
They are neither too tight or too baggy. 
Just a shame they are as expensive as they are here in the UK.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

17neck. 44 chest. 36 waist. I hate the billowing and think it looks sloppy. CT esf fits me just about perfectly and I still have enough room to breath.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm with you Bob (similar build and all, but slightly wider). Here's a photo used elsewhere on the forum to argue for Turnbull & Asser's traditional pattern: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-amp-Asser-s-RTW-shirts&p=1233151#post1233151. You can see that the young, handsome and slim Sean Connery's shirt has some "billowing". He also looks comfortable. However, there is maybe 5" of extra fabric at the waist on both sides. When I look down at a Brooks Brothers traditional fit shirt that fits my chest _as it actually is_, I can grab _twice _that extra fabric. I'm certainly not trying to look young (at 52, that would just be tasteless), and find most RTW slim fit shirts to be too tight under the arms, but how can one argue for that much extra fabric flapping around?

I've tried to be specific, rather than polemical. Why aren't people posting photos of themselves? Then we could all vote on whether X shirt suits your physique or not.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

SlideGuitarist said:


> I'm with you Bob (similar build and all, but slightly wider). Here's a photo used elsewhere on the forum to argue for Turnbull & Asser's traditional pattern: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-amp-Asser-s-RTW-shirts&p=1233151#post1233151. You can see that the young, handsome and slim Sean Connery's shirt has some "billowing". He also looks comfortable. However, there is maybe 5" of extra fabric at the waist on both sides. When I look down at a Brooks Brothers traditional fit shirt that fits my chest _as it actually is_, I can grab _twice _that extra fabric. I'm certainly not trying to look young (at 52, that would just be tasteless), and find most RTW slim fit shirts to be too tight under the arms, but how can one argue for that much extra fabric flapping around?
> 
> I've tried to be specific, rather than polemical. Why aren't people posting photos of themselves? Then we could all vote on whether X shirt suits your physique or not.


I followed the link and note that the estimable cuffdaddy and I are in agreement on the issue of billow as a signifier of traditional and proper fit. That's more than sufficient vindication for me.

For what it's worth: I am in very good shape but I don't really feel the need to wear a figure skimming shirt to reveal this, why would anybody?


----------



## Barcelona (Aug 13, 2009)

Shaver said:


> I followed the link and note that the estimable cuffdaddy and I are in agreement on the issue of billow as a signifier of traditional and proper fit. That's more than sufficient vindication for me.
> 
> For what it's worth: I am in very good shape but I don't really feel the need to wear a figure skimming shirt to reveal this, why would anybody?


Not all shirts that are called slim fit are skin tight. If I wear a Brooks Brothers traditional fit shirt in my correct size I look like I am wearing a shirt that is too large for me. With the BB slim fit shirts there is still some billowing but the shirt actually fits properly. By the way, I agree that Connery's shirt is a desirable fit.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Barcelona said:


> Not all shirts that are called slim fit are skin tight. If I wear a Brooks Brothers traditional fit shirt in my correct size I look like I am wearing a shirt that is too large for me. With the BB slim fit shirts there is still some billowing but the shirt actually fits properly. By the way, I agree that Connery's shirt is a desirable fit.


And Connery is wearing a bespoke shirt. It even has darts in the back to lessen the billowing, but that's how Turnbull & Asser believes a shirt should fit.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Everyone has a different definition of blousy. Some people on more... fashion oriented areas of the internet would tell Roger Moore that he needs his shirts taken in. Personally, I think they had some of the best close-but-not-skintight fit I've seen in bespoke shirts. The kind I desire.

There's nothing wrong with Connery's shirts, but as Matt noted they are bespoke. Nowhere near as full cut as a Mercer & Sons or BB Traditional Fit from present day.

Polo shirts though? All bets are off. Get them closely fitted if you're in good shape. Knit fabric allows it and the beloved Sean Connery seems to agree. 

https://thesuitsofjamesbond.com/?p=145


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 30, 2012)

SpitShine said:


> I'm an 18 year old male, I don't go to the gym to have my hard work hidden under a parachute of excess material.


lol. 14.5" neck = need to work harder.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Not really. That seems about right for someone with a 36" chest and 30" waist.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

When I was last buying dress shirts, a few years ago, the LE Tailored Fit models worked for me. They are generous enough in the chest, shoulders and arms to accommodate an athletic build, yet enough material is removed from the waist to eliminate the excess blousing that many of us dislike. This, like more or less shoulder padding or waist suppression in a suit coat, is a matter of individual choice.


----------



## musicmax (Mar 13, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I followed the link and note that the estimable cuffdaddy and I are in agreement on the issue of billow as a signifier of traditional and proper fit. That's more than sufficient vindication for me.
> 
> For what it's worth: I am in very good shape but I don't really feel the need to wear a figure skimming shirt to reveal this, why would anybody?


I think if a shirt shows wrinkles under a sweater, or if the billows are visible under a suit when the wearer sits down, pushing the tie to and fro, it's too loose. But there should still be some "give" upon sitting. PTO recently had a picture of a well-known Italian fashionista wearing a skintight shirt and slammed him for it whilst linking to a photo of a proper slim-but-not-circulation-impeding fit.


----------



## Investment Grade (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm right there with you with regards to fit, I have broad shoulders and chest but a very slim torso (38-39 jacket, 30 waist and 15 neck). I don't want a skintight shirt but I think too much billowing looks sloppy (to me). I also couldn't get the right fit with CT, the extra slim fits were way too tight but I couldn't get the right neck/chest combo in the slim. I would reccomend trying either TM Lewin or Hawes and Curtis. I consider these companies pretty much interchangeable in terms of quality and price and there are shops all over London. The Lewin slim fit is as perfect a fit as I can get from an OTR shirt, and I've tried a million different brands.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

musicmax said:


> I think if a shirt shows wrinkles under a sweater, or if the billows are visible under a suit when the wearer sits down, pushing the tie to and fro, it's too loose. But there should still be some "give" upon sitting. PTO recently had a picture of a well-known Italian fashionista wearing a skintight shirt and slammed him for it whilst linking to a photo of a proper slim-but-not-circulation-impeding fit.


The second picture is indeed a good fit. Custom made, too!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Just stopping in to say "cheers" to Shaver for the kind words. And for reminding my of the Connery photo. I really do feel as if that should put the whole "make my shirts tighter!" nonsense to bed, but people don't want to listen to reason, only to marketing.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry. I like my shirts "tighter" than that. But you know me well enough that I don't take anything to extremes.


----------



## SpitShine (Sep 3, 2013)

mrfixit said:


> lol. 14.5" neck = need to work harder.


I'm not very muscular, it's my abs I devote time to. Slightly wary about bulking up because I don't want to have to revamp my wardrobe.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Shaver said:


> Why anyone would require an extra slim fit shirt is utterly beyond me. The billow of a shirt contributes in no small measure to the apogee of a stylish masculinity.


Once again I have to agree with Shaver! In the past the mark of a well made shirt is that they didn't skimp in the amount of fabric like the "cheap" shirts did. I like some breathing room around my waist.

I can get bespoke shirts, but tend to buy the Charles Tyrwhitt shirts for their fit and great patterns. I like the non-iron. Don't care for the lack of a sleeve placket button but I've discussed that no end with Nicholas!

The only thing that doesn't fit is the left sleeve which should be 1/2 inch shorter or less.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Andy said:


> Once again I have to agree with Shaver! In the past the mark of a well made shirt is that they didn't skimp in the amount of fabric like the "cheap" shirts did. I like some breathing room around my waist.
> 
> I can get bespoke shirts, but tend to buy the Charles Tyrwhitt shirts for their fit and great patterns. I like the non-iron. Don't care for the lack of a sleeve placket button but I've discussed that no end with Nicholas!
> 
> The only thing that doesn't fit is the left sleeve which should be 1/2 inch shorter or less.


Thank you Andy - we'll hopefully knock some sense into these guys eventually. :icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Keep dreaming.


----------

